#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  KV2

## Max

Goede avond allemaal,

Ben zojuist bij het bedrijf Prime Time in Cuijk geweest, en deze hadden sinds kort nieuwe geluidssetjes van het merk KM2 staan. Volgens hen was dit en nieuw merk dat ontworpen is door twee ingenieurs die voorheen bij D&B gewerkt hebben.
Het ging om een aktief systeem bestaande uit 4 subs en twee tops wat rond de  3500,- zit, en volgens de eigenaar van deze systemen klonk het geheel erg goed. Het gaat om een geheel nieuw merk.

Nu wilde ik graag weten of er meer mensen ervaring met dit systeem of merk hebben? En waar ik hier meer info over kan vinden.

Alvast Bedankt,
Max

----------


## ST

Bedoel je niet KV2 Audio ? Dit is ontworpen door ontwerpers die voorheen bij Mackie en RCF hebben gewerkt. Dus niet bij D&B (want die produceren ook geen actieve systemen) De systemen zijn waarschijnlijk van "PA Geluid" waar "Prime Time" sinds kort mede- eigenaar van is. 

Er zijn in Nederland helaas nog niet veel bedrijven die met KV2 Audio werken maar het is zeker een veelbelovend groeiend topmerk. 
Op deze site vindt je meer http://www.kv2audio.com/

----------


## Max

Bedoelde inderdaad KV2 [:I] Geen wonder dat ik er niets over kon vinden. Bedankt voor de link!

Indien er nog mensen met meer info en/of gebruikservaringen en/of prijzen zijn, hoor ik dit uiteraard graag  :Wink: .

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> Bedoelde inderdaad KV2 [:I] Geen wonder dat ik er niets over kon vinden. Bedankt voor de link!
> 
> Indien er nog mensen met meer info en/of gebruikservaringen en/of prijzen zijn, hoor ik dit uiteraard graag .



Die vraag heb ik voorig jaar ( dacht ik ) ook gesteld, maar blijkbaar kent hier niemand dit merk , laat staan er mee werken !!
Dit is nog een nieuw bedrijf eigenlijk,  die moet concurreren met die andere topmerken !
Tja, het is een harde wereld voor die nieuwkomers  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## ST

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> Het ging om een aktief systeem bestaande uit 4 subs en twee tops wat rond de  3500,- zit,



Qua prijs moet je toch minstens aan het driedubbele denken. Zo goedkoop is het jammer genoeg niet.

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ST_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> ...



[B)]Hmm, verkeerde info gehad dus.. Ging overigens om de ES serie.

Oke, dan weet ik genoeg.

Ben namelijk aan het kijken naar een multifunctioneel systeem. Dus voor de kleine shows een sub-top setje, voor het middelgrote werk twee subs per kant met een topkast enzovoorts. Het moet zowel voor discowerk bruikbaar zijn als voor bandjes, en het moet zowel bruikbaar zijn voor mijn eigen show's als voor verhuur.

Bell VPS systeem valt helaas af omdat dit systeem alleen in zijn geheel bruikbaar is, en de EV RX systems zijn helaas nogwat duur in aanschaf en zijn erg betaalbaar te huren in de Regio dus die bevallen ook af.

----------


## PowerSound

3500 is voor het 10" topje (aktief) per stuk.

----------


## Gast1401081

heb ff de naam van het topic aangepast aan de naam van het systeem. 

Dat zoekt wat gemakkelijker...

----------


## marcoaudio

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ST_
> 
> Bedoel je niet KV2 Audio ? Dit is ontworpen door ontwerpers die voorheen bij Mackie en RCF hebben gewerkt. Dus niet bij D&B (want die produceren ook geen actieve systemen) De systemen zijn waarschijnlijk van "PA Geluid" waar "Prime Time" sinds kort mede- eigenaar van is. 
> 
> Er zijn in Nederland helaas nog niet veel bedrijven die met KV2 Audio werken maar het is zeker een veelbelovend groeiend topmerk. 
> Op deze site vindt je meer http://www.kv2audio.com/



D&B geen actieve systemen?? En de F1220/1222 dan? En de C3 top?

----------


## Jasper Ravesteijn

Q Marco,

Goed punt. En dan natuurlijk niet een M2 vergeten, of een actieve MAX controller in een P1200.
Maar over het algemeen klopt het natuurlijk wel wat er gezegd wordt, de meeste d&b systemen bezitten een passief X-over filter. 

Denk dat het woord "aktief" veel gebruikt en misbruikt wordt. Er zijn nogal wat betekenissen voor deze aanduiding.
- Self-Powered systemen, met amps/co in het kastje
- Aparte aansturing van speakercomponenten 
- Als iets erg luid klinkt
- Als ik hard werk, ben ik aktief :Smile: 

J.

----------


## parasound

Een komplete set van KV2 met dubbel 18 inch laag kost meer al snel rond de 17000 euri's.
Je hebt dan wel een topkwaliteit geluid waar wij met open mond naar stonden te luisteren tijdens de demo bij Konitech in Malden. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Hansound

Is dit inmiddels al in gebruik in Nederland door de verhuurbedrijven?
Wie heeft er al eens mee gewerkt??

Klinkt het inderdaad zo goed  :Confused:

----------


## Lennartsound

Ze denken iig wel goed na:




> Even in Line Array, Systems which are a huge step forward over dual axis arrayable systems, a system which measures perfectly in an empty room will be affected by HF interference once the audience arrives. This happens because as the air temperature
> rises, it begins to move, flowing upwards in a random way. This random movement of air sends the previously perfect, vertically aligned high frequency elements, on a collision course changing direction and resulting in cancellations, hot spots, and poor intelligibility in the longer distance.
> Characteristics experienced with many of today’s more commonly used systems, but not exhibited when they are measured in a perfect environment.



 Ook de waveguides van de ES serie spreken mij aan, belooft een "smooth" uitdeiende golf. Doet mij erg denken studiomonitoren (Genelec en Mackie)

----------


## Hansound

Het schijnt super te klinken, vergelijkbaar met Meyer UPA1

----------


## dokter dB

> [php] 
> "Ze denken iig wel goed na":
> [/php]
> Even in Line Array, Systems which are a huge step forward over dual axis arrayable systems, a system which measures perfectly in an empty room will be affected by HF interference once the audience arrives. This happens because as the air temperature
> rises, it begins to move, flowing upwards in a random way. This random movement of air sends the previously perfect, vertically aligned high frequency elements, on a collision course changing direction and resulting in cancellations, hot spots, and poor intelligibility in the longer distance.
> Characteristics experienced with many of todays more commonly used systems, but not exhibited when they are measured in a perfect environment.



jij niet als je dat verhaal gelooft

----------


## Koen van der K

Hmm ... dat niet alleen, op de site vind je meer fantastische verhalen zoals een "uniek" class AB mosfet concept, HF phase plug en schitterende uitleg over THD, IMD, dynamiek en clippen en waarom hun systemen daar allemaal minder last van hebben ("_The answer is also simple, you focus on everything; transducer design, acoustic design, horns, amplifiers, control electronics and integration schemes_") ... ;-)

Vermakelijk is het iig wel en theoretisch hangen ze er fraaie verhalen op, maar enfin, het gaat om de praktijk en klank en daar kan ik helaas nog geen mening over geven.

Groeten !

----------


## Hansound

Oke, wie weet er wel hoe het klinkt ?
Met dat VHD systeem zou je dus je line-array thuis kunnen laten en gewoon twee van deze kastjes ophangen.
Wel makkelijk natuurlijk.

----------


## Deejay1970

Tijdens de FF Musik Messe kan je gaan luisteren naar het VHD systeem... met live band.

Wij hebben onlangs een test meegemaakt in een belgisch theater.
KV2 ES1.0 met ES 2.5 per kant.
Luisteren...met mond open, totdat de theater verantwoordelijke (die toen al sterk onder de indruk was), zelf voorstelde om het zaal systeem (D&B) er even naast te zetten en wat A/B testjes te doen.

Wij dachten onmiddelijk dat die D&B stuk was, dit kon niet waar zijn.
De verantwoordelijke twee keer alles laten checken...totdat ie zelf bevestigde dat 'dat' het D&B geluid was.

Dan even de prijzen vergeleken...

Vr.gr.
Mario

----------


## Hansound

Zo zie je maar weer,  Allerlei mooie technische verhalen en mooie specs.
Gewoon luisteren en als het kan AB vergelijken.

Dan weet je meteen wie er de kletspraatjes verkoopt en wie er gewoon een goed geluidssysteem bouwt.

Toevallig een D&B setje gehoord in het Lucent - Den haag,  ik weet nu nog niet waar het optreden eigenlijk over ging.
Vooral als er meerdere mensen tegelijk zongen was de verstaanbaarheid minimaal.
Gelukkig lag het niet aan mijn oren, want niemand in de zaal kon een liedje meezingen :Cool:  

Dat KV2 zou toch eens wat meer gebruikt moeten worden :EEK!:

----------


## Rookie

wat je nu beweert is toch raar hoor. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat er iemand een geluidsysteem ontwerpt dat niet eens verstaanbaar is he :Frown:  .
Miss was er teweinig vermogen gehangen door bedrijf ...
Der staat iemand achter die knoppen tijdens dat optreden en ja spijtig genoeg zijn er veel mensen die denken dat ze dit kunnen...
Waarmee ik nie wil beweren dat ik dit wel kan  :Smile:

----------


## Lennartsound

> jij niet als je dat verhaal gelooft



en wat heb jij dan gestudeerd dat je jezelf dokter noemt? Zo'n ontzettende onzin is dit volgens mij niet n.l. 
En dat D&B ook verhaaltjes verzint heb ik al eens eerder ontdekt. En dat het niet altijd klinkt ook...

----------


## berolios

> ...Zo'n ontzettende onzin is dit volgens mij niet n.l. ...



Nou Lennart, het is wel degelijk onzin. Wat er effectief staat is dat de opstijgende lucht uit het publiek het principe van een line-source-array ondermijnt... Een omni-bron wordt toch ook niet opeens richtingsgevoelig als het waait?

Kijk, het is te verdedigen om bijvoorbeeld achterin de zaal lager te mikken dan daar tot waar je eigenlijk je geluid wilt hebben, met als reden dat het geluid 'hoger' uitkomt in een zaal met een dampend publiek, dan in een lege zaal...

Maar eerder genoemde stelling slaat nergens op.

----------


## Koen van der K

> en wat heb jij dan gestudeerd dat je jezelf dokter noemt?



 >  (iets met HTS-e, audio-ontwerper, studio en FOH engineer toch ? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )

Maar enfin, BOT > de praktijk is vanzelfsprekend altijd doorslaggevend, echter heb je met zulke verkooppraatjes geen voorsprong maar eerder het sceptisme van een hoop technici op je hals gehaald.

Een paar slecht ingeregelde d&B systemen vind ik geen referentie maar door de praktijkverhalen ben ik wel benieuwd geworden naar KV2.
Iemand een demodag ergens ?

Groeten !

----------


## Hansound

Eind van de maand is er in Frankfurt wel iets te beleven :Wink:  
Daar zal KV2 ook aanwezig zijn met hun nieuwe VHD serie, en dat is echt het beste,helderste,zuiverste wat ik ooit gehoord heb.
Geen Apogee, geen Meyer, geen OHM, ik heb nog geen merk gehoord dat zo een goed geluid had.

----------


## Deejay1970

Opnieuw een KV2 ES10 + ES2.5 demo gedaan in een zaal van  +/- 14m breed bij 30 diep, 7m hoog.
Half uurtje om alles binnen te rollen en speelklaar te krijgen met 2 man, simpel en snel.

Op het einde van de demo even doorgeduwd...die KV2 gaf geen krimp, ging glashelder (pijnlijk) door met elk detail...
Tot clipping van de amps zijn we niet geraakt...je ging gewoon achteruit. En dat voor een 'compacte' set van amper 11000! 
De topjes (ES10) lieten duidelijk verstaan dat er nog wel wat 18" subs bij kunnen, zonder dat ze achter blijven.

Volgende week Franfurt elke dag VHD demo, rond de middag en rond 17u30. Als ik dan opnieuw bevestiging hoor van wat ze bij KV2 zo hard roepen...(maar dat deden ze vorig jaar al).

Greetz,
M.

----------


## Hansound

Is er nog iemand die in Frankfurt KV2 heeft gezien en/of de VHD demo heeft gehoord ?

----------


## dokter dB

> Eind van de maand is er in Frankfurt wel iets te beleven 
> Daar zal KV2 ook aanwezig zijn met hun nieuwe VHD serie, en dat is echt het beste,helderste,zuiverste wat ik ooit gehoord heb.
> Geen Apogee, geen Meyer, geen OHM, ik heb nog geen merk gehoord dat zo een goed geluid had.



ik ga t gewoon doen... ik ga hier iets over zeggen.
Ik zou echt nooit een merk koppelen aan hoe iets wel of niet klinkt.
Wel muziek. dat klinkt in diverse variable maten. en dat is een kwestie van smaak.

Er zijn figuren in deze bizz die dan even willen "pompen" en even het setje "doorduwen" die dan vervolgens dwangmatig een merk aan gaan hangen want naar hun (broeks)pijpen "pompt". Dat is 't dan helemaal. 

Ik kan daar helemaal niks mee. En gek genoeg vaak ook niet met de merken die door deze figuren worden aanbeden. 
Terwijl het vaak echt niet aan de spullen ligt.
Het is gereedschap. En daar kan je mooie en lelijke dingen mee maken.

----------


## dokter dB

> en wat heb jij dan gestudeerd dat je jezelf dokter noemt? Zo'n ontzettende onzin is dit volgens mij niet n.l. 
> En dat D&B ook verhaaltjes verzint heb ik al eens eerder ontdekt. En dat het niet altijd klinkt ook...



hier moet ik ook nog maar even op ingaan dan...
EDIT: wegens de verhitheid van diverse personalia maar weer gewist
het spijt mij innig als ik mensen persoonlijk heb beledigd
ik ga weer terug naar de doktersschool

----------


## Mathijs

Dat VHD systeem lijkt belachelijk veel op de oudere grote NEXO systemen.
Die gingen ook kneiter hard, en rete strak. Maar je moest er wel mee kunnen werken. Mooi was naar mijn mening wat anders.

----------


## Hansound

> ik ga t gewoon doen... ik ga hier iets over zeggen.



Als dokter heb ik doorgestudeerd om ook eens mijn mond te houden haha dan heb je zeker niet erg goed opgelet want het mond houden lukt niet erg :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  


IK vind het KV2 goed klinken inderdaad mijn smaak, en vind het beter klinken dan andere systemen die ik tot nu toe gehoord heb !
Misschien eens gaan luisteren, is zeker de moeite waard.

----------


## Deejay1970

Idd...eerst luisteren...dan gaat je mond wel vanzelf open  :EEK!:  

Tot 15000 man met een VHD systeem...dat in een Sprinter past...eenvoudig en snel aan te sluiten en af te regelen.

In Frankfurt hadden ze de eerste live demo maar 10 minuten tijd gehad om het live bandje in te regelen, waardoor het laag wat old 'fashioned mixed' 'kicky' klonk. 

Dag 2 kwam het sublaag er netjes afgeregeld uit...met -10db Ledjes op de versterkers amper oplichtend, bij een opgelegde limiet van 99dB. Headroom zat dus, en dat merkte je wel in de tribune die op meer dan 100 meter stond, wanneer ze af en toe toch even doorduwden

Luisteren, rekenen...en dan oordelen...de conclusie was voor velen in Frankfurt op het einde van de demo al overduidelijk.

Greetz,
M.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ik wist niet dat het model sprinter nu ook al als vrachtwagen leverbaar is...

15.000 man moet 1.500 man zijn mag ik hopen?

Ik heb het ook in frankfurt gehoord, helaas alleen zacht, waardoor er weinig over te zeggen valt. Ben benieuwd hoe het klinkt wanneer het serieus hard staat.

----------


## Hansound

Of je de 15000 man gaat redden weet ik niet.
Wat ik wel weet is dat het inderdaad op 75 meter nog heel helder en duidelijk klonk.
Hiermee word het hele Line-array verhaal ook weer goed belachelijk gemaakt :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

> ...Hiermee word het hele Line-array verhaal ook weer goed belachelijk gemaakt...



Sorry en met alle respect, maar als je dit zegt weet je toch echt niet waar je over spreekt.

Als je bedoelt dat de line-arrays die geen line-source-arrays zijn vaak door de mand vallen in het hoog, soit. Maar je moet niet alles over één kam scheren, alles heeft zijn toepassing, maar natuurwetten gelden voor alles en iedereen. Een eindeloze discussie die hier al meer dan vaak genoeg gevoerd is.

----------


## moderator

En tevens een discussie die niet in dit onderwerp thuishoort.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ik ga t gewoon doen... ik ga hier iets over zeggen.
> Ik zou echt nooit een merk koppelen aan hoe iets wel of niet klinkt.
> Wel muziek. dat klinkt in diverse variable maten. en dat is een kwestie van smaak.
> 
> Er zijn figuren in deze bizz die dan even willen "pompen" en even het setje "doorduwen" die dan vervolgens dwangmatig een merk aan gaan hangen want naar hun (broeks)pijpen "pompt". Dat is 't dan helemaal. 
> 
> Ik kan daar helemaal niks mee. En gek genoeg vaak ook niet met de merken die door deze figuren worden aanbeden. 
> Terwijl het vaak echt niet aan de spullen ligt.
> Het is gereedschap. En daar kan je mooie en lelijke dingen mee maken.



Klopt helemaal. Geen speld tussen te krijgen. Volledig eens.
Ik heb met de oude EV s200 tjes al mooiere dingen gedaan dan met M-ettjes. 

Maar meestal na de beurs in frankfurt komt die merken stoelendans weer langs, en heeft iedereen weer een nieuw merk dat nog weer beter klinkt dan t vorige....Sterker nog , ik ken iemand die helemaal idolaat is van een bepaald merk, dat 3 maanden voordattie de deal kreeg nog afzeek als rotzooi, na een behoorlijke demo. Enne, ik bedoel maar, apogee, meyer en ohm in 1 rijtje zetten... 

kv2 zal echt wel leuk kunnen klinken, geen enkele twijfel aan. Maar de jongens die pas 20 jaar op de markt zitten met allerlei boxen er in 1 jaar ff afduwen, lijkt me stug...

----------


## Hansound

De heren van KV2 lopen al een aantal jaren mee als het gaat om ontwerpen en bouwen van geluidssystemen.
Dus ff in een paar jaar erdoorduwen is niet helemaal correct.
Leuke is ook dat de mensen die het gehoord hebben toch vooral erg positief zijn over het merk.
Maar ja veel mensen blijven toch naar de oude plakkertjes kijken  :EEK!:

----------


## Gast1401081

> De heren van KV2 lopen al een aantal jaren mee als het gaat om ontwerpen en bouwen van geluidssystemen.
> Dus ff in een paar jaar erdoorduwen is niet helemaal correct.
> Leuke is ook dat de mensen die het gehoord hebben toch vooral erg positief zijn over het merk.
> Maar ja veel mensen blijven toch naar de oude plakkertjes kijken




sja, wederom net als met auto's.. mercedes en bmw zijn toch de serieuze auto's, al decennia lang. Maar de DaeWoo eigenaren dachten ook goed bezig te zijn...

----------


## Deejay1970

Het is niet de bedoeling om een line-arry af te breken.
Bij KV2 roepen ze wel bepaalde dingen héél hard:

- 2 topjes per kant + downfill + de nodige subs: tot max. 15.000 man (en neen, niet 1500)
- Systeempje past wel degelijk in een sprinter...ze zijn zo naar Frankfurt gekomen.
- VHD...very high definition...en zo klinkt het ook
- opbouwtijd en afregeltijd is véél sneller dan een line-array
- totaalprijs ligt in verhouding tot een line-array een stuk lager

Dat menig concurrent nerveus wordt hiervan zegt ook al iets, maar als fabrikant moet je het dan wel waarmaken als je zulke dingen openlijk roept....en naar onze mening, na luistertests maken ze het ook waar. Ieder zijn mening uiteraard hierover, maar zo lang je het niet gehoord hebt, wordt dit natuurlijk niet serieus genomen, zeker als je zelf een dure line array hebt staan.

Een line-array is niet 'slecht', maar hoeveel keer per jaar rol je in BeNeLux je set uit voor +15.000 man...?

Laat het dan nog 12000 man zijn, als middelgrote of grote pa, moet je dan eens je rekening maken en je 'kost' berekenen telkens als je een line-array moet uitrollen, als je het met het een toch wel goedkopere en compactere VHD set ook kan doen. (die je dan nog eens in 2 kan opsplitsen en er 2 gigs mee doen).

Dat is de insteek, niet de discussie of een line-array slecht of goed is.

Vr.gr.
M.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het is niet de bedoeling om een line-arry af te breken.
> Bij KV2 roepen ze wel bepaalde dingen héél hard:
> 
> - 2 topjes per kant + downfill + de nodige subs: tot max. 15.000 man (en neen, niet 1500)
> - Systeempje past wel degelijk in een sprinter...ze zijn zo naar Frankfurt gekomen.
> - VHD...very high definition...en zo klinkt het ook
> - opbouwtijd en afregeltijd is véél sneller dan een line-array
> - totaalprijs ligt in verhouding tot een line-array een stuk lager
> 
> ...



15000 man is erg veel, kan ik je melden.. ahoy pakt er max 10.000 in geloof ik. En om ahoy te vullen, en enigzins gelijk te verdelen met 2toppen en 2 subs per kant... stel dat die set 148 db doet ofzo... zit ik toch liever niet op de eerste 20 rijen...

----------


## Watt Xtra

Offtopic:

Dat lijkt toch helemaal niet meer wanneer er op dergelijke festivalls nog maar een 4 tal kastjes per kant staan, hangen?

Waar is het festivall gevoel dan? daar moeten juist torens met speakers staan.

Dit zou hetzelfde zijn als Rammstein in ear zou gaan spelen en hun hele backline zouden thuislaten.. om nog maar te zwijgen over wat sommige heavey-metal bands meeslepen aan backline wel of niet gevuld. En dan ineens in ear staan te spelen op een wel erg leeg podium.

Back on topic maar weer..

----------


## Freek Fokker

> Offtopic:
> 
> Dat lijkt toch helemaal niet meer wanneer er op dergelijke festivalls nog maar een 4 tal kastjes per kant staan, hangen?




Nee, nee, je ziet het verkeerd. Met KV2 heb je daar maar 2 kastjes voor nodig. :Wink:

----------


## Koen van der K

15.000 man met 4 kastjes, Line Array belachelijk maken, hard roepende KV2 mensen ... kan melden dat het niveau wel ernstig daalt en ik er alleen meer sceptisch tegenover ga staan, zelfs als zulke uitspraken door onkundige malloten worden geuit. Daarbij is het appels met peren vergelijken en zoals Mac en onze doktor reeds meldden zo subjectief als wat.

Zoals gezegd vind ik de mooie verkoopverhaaltjes op de KV2 site ook niet spreken van genuanceerde technische onderbouwing.

Op naar een demo waar 4 KV2 kastjes naast een (echte) Array wordt geplaatst en meten op 100 meter.

Viel SpaB !

----------


## Remco vd Werff

> Daarbij is het appels met peren vergelijken en zoals Mac en onze doktor reeds meldden zo subjectief als wat.
> 
> Op naar een demo waar 4 KV2 kastjes naast een (echte) Array wordt geplaatst en meten op 100 meter.
> 
> Viel SpaB !



Kan niet anders dan het hier mee eens zijn. 

Laten we nu even reeel zijn, zonder het te hebben gehoord, maar puur naar de specs kijkend, zal hopelijk iedereen het ermee eens zijn dat 12.000-15.000 man werkelijk te bespottelijk voor woorden is. 1500 man kan ik nog inkomen, maar daar zal het ook zo'n beetje ophouden......

Hou ons op de hoogte van demo's, ben benieuwd naar een flinke set-up.

----------


## All-round Sound

ik heb het onderwerp even gelezen [tot mijn schrik]

volgens mij zijn er tegenwordig GEEN slecht klinkende PRO geluidsets meer
het is gewoon een kwestie van goed afregelen en smaak 
maar ook wat je er mee gaat doen

ik heb KV2 nu een paar keer meegemaakt en gehoort
 ze passen zonder meer thuis in de PRO markt

maar om nou te zeggen ze zijn beter ???
dat is toch echt persoonlijk 

ik vind EAW ook schitterend evenals GAE , apogé , meyer ,function-one
enz enz en ook KV2
zelfs SA beetje zwaar en prijzig maar wel zoals wij hebben ervaren en zeggen HUFTER-PROOF 

het enige wat je kan doen is de juiste set voor het juiste werk zoeken 

een nexo ps15 set zet je ook niet neer in een feesttent van 100 mtr toch

m.v.g.
Luke

----------


## luc2366

> een nexo ps15 set zet je ook niet neer in een feesttent van 100 mtr toch



er is hier nochthans iemand op het forum die beweert dat het kan  :Cool:

----------


## dokter dB

om hier nog even te aanhaken  :Smile:  :

Ik ben vorige maand op de Arubadag geweest in de HMH (gezellig ajoo), als inval gasttechnieker met een best wel goed bandje wat ik ken van Aruba.

Er hingen serieus 4 kasten (EV, Pa firma was iets van Bve geloof ik...) gevlogen per kant. Voor de rest wel een zooi subs (12 ofzo, HMH vreet laag zoals bekend) en een kleine groundstack van 2 topjes/kant.

Er waren 3500 mensen. Toen ik binnenkwam dacht ik eerst: dit kan niet.
Dit was denk ik echt de minimale hoeveelheid die je zowiezo al nodig hebt puur op spreiding bekeken. 
Maar ik moet zeggen: t ging best wel onverwacht goed. 
Ik denk dat wij hedendaags zo verwend zijn dat we vergeten wat met een klein stackje kan, als je het kundig toepast, en dat was hier gewoon goed gedaan. 
Daarbij opgeteld zijn ze op Aruba niets dan vervorming en onstrak (en vooral veel) laag gewend, dus wat dat betreft heeft de organistatie (nou ja, welke?  :Big Grin: ) een hele efficiente invulling aan t geluid gegeven daar, hoewel ik betwijfel of ze het zelf weten.

Waar je met kleine stacks in diepe ruimtes mijns inziens wel altijd op vastloopt/misgaat is niet hoog, of laag, want daar is je gehoor erg vergevingsgezind, maar wel op het spraakgebied...
Daar is de distributie op afstand niet meer goed, en in dat gebied is je gehoor ook het nauwkeurigst.

Met een line-array tegenover (veel) conventioneel PA (wat ook een prima distributie kan hebben tot pak m beet 80 meter) valt me vooral altijd op dat een veel beter image/stereobeeld hebt. Wel vind ik het vaak saai klinken, en misschien wel daarom?

Een stapel conventioneel kan ook soms heel breed klinken door de diffusiteit/overlaps en er zijn mensen die dat juist wel mooi vinden... de focus 3x3 sets bijvoorbeeld, hebben vind ik van nature een spektakel-achtige breedte door de phasing...

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha heren,

... misschien niet helemaal meer on topic, maar dat lobing effect in het horizontale vlak bij "conventionele" systemen is iets waar ik een enorme hoofdpijn van krijg (het ene systeem wat meer dan 't andere uiteraard) ... was blij dat dat probleem met Line Arrays een stuk minder is (lees : verschoven van het horizontale naar verticale vlak).

Als voorbeeld;  Heb menig STS sets gehoord waar je bij langslopen van de stack niet alleen gek wordt van de lobing / phasing maar ook de complete klankkleur wordt uit z'n verband gerukt.
Uiteraard liep ook hier de spraakverstaanbaarheid (>2KHz) erg terug naarmate je verder 't veld in ging.

Enfin, da's eigenlijk niet waar 't om ging, maar op deze problemen hebben de meneren van KV2 vast ook wel iets op gevonden ;-)
Volgende stap wellicht een set met 2 kasten als puntbronnen met constante afstraling op alle frequenties en gelijkmatige afval in alle vlakken ? ... wordt vast de Messe-hype van volgend jaar !

Groeten !

----------


## All-round Sound

wat Dr. dB zegt klopt wel 

tegenwordig met de juiste opstelling en een heel klein setje doe je evenveel als waar je voorheen een veelvoud van nodig had

eigen voorbeeld ; 

ik had voorheen
16 - 18"800wrms W-bins , afm. 120 x 65 x 75
8 - 15"600wrms midlaag hoorn, afm. 100 x 60 x 65
6 - dubbel12"250wrms mid , afm. 80 x 50 x 50
4 onwijs grote hoorns 1" 60wrms afm 80 x 30 x 60
en 8 bulled drivers voor sup.hoog 50wrms [ deksel v/d hoorn case 80 x 30 x 30

feesten tot +- 3000pers.

nu gebruik ik zelf een kompleet custom - made systeem [ o.a. EAW & function-one uit elkaar getrokken en gecombineert]
4 subjes 1000 wrms 18" hoorn afm. 50 x 100 x 100 [ 60 kg 106 dB 45 - 90 Hz]
2 midlaag 1500 wrms dub.15" hoorn 50 x 100 x 65 [ 45 kg 109 dB 90 - 450 Hz ]
4 mid 500Wrms 8" hoorn afm. 50 x 40 x 40 [ 15 kg 107 dB 450 - 1.600 Hz]
4 hoog 300 wrms 2" hoorn afm 50 x 40 x 40 [ +-15 kg 112 dB 1600 -20.000 Hz]

feesten tot +- 2500 pers.

dubbel uitgevoerd / gekoppeld tot +- 7000 pers.

de set klinkt net als elke goeie set zoals je hem inregeld en opsteld
en toch is het bijna een gewoon stapel PA

oké de eerste paar meter heb je wel behoorlijk fase verloop zoals de meeste sets [ maar daar moet je ook niet komen i.v.m. je gehoor ]
of je moet alles met coax.speakers frond loaded uitvoeren 

en je kan het ook niet met KV2 vergelijken 
stukken goedkoper
enkel voor wat grotere feesten geschikt v.a. +-750 pers.
geen 4de set in nederland en daarbuiten
geen duur merknaam/ logo op de kast
is misschien wat minder afgewerkt
als het nodig is door 1 pers, volledig op en af te bouwen 

maar inderdaad tegenwordig halen we er meer uit dan voorheen
en KV2 haalt best wel meer uit de kasten / sets 
en heeft ook wel een beter exacte spreiding

maar;
een 10"+1" topje voor 3500,- p.st. 
is mijn echt veel te gek 
ik denk dat er zo nog wel meer mensen over denken

hoe mooi het ook is
doe maar gewoon dan doen we al gek zat

m.v.g.
Luke 
======================
doe mij maar LAB en SA ,beyma ,rcf , phl , b&c

----------


## Gast1401081

> wat Dr. dB zegt klopt wel 
> 
> tegenwordig met de juiste opstelling en een heel klein setje doe je evenveel als waar je voorheen een veelvoud van nodig had
> 
> .................een 10"+1" topje voor 3500,- p.st. 
> is mijn echt veel te gek 
> ik denk dat er zo nog wel meer mensen over denken
> 
> c



ach, als je de versterkers erbij in rekent, en de processor, en de crossover...

zit je bij alle systemen die ik ken rond die prijs..

----------


## sis

Kijk je kan het draaien of keren ( da's  Belgisch ) of hoe en waarom  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Vanavond over meyer gespeeld ( k'weet niet welke serie )met als eigen monitoring , mijn eigen EAW setje Makkelijk  :Big Grin:  
Toch moet ik zeggen en heb dit al meer gezegt dat meyer gewoon top is en top blijft 
Welke serie ik ook gehoord heb of welke reeks 
Meyer is the best 
Jammer dat ik niet weet wat er stond want ik was gewoon maar even in de zaal om te begeleiden...
Ik ga resoluut voor meyer met als monitoring voor EAW
Mooi huwelijk  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Rieske

Heren,

Laten we ons niet te snel vastpinnen ?
Ik zie namelijk effe namelijk nergens op hun site  dat 15000 pers. mogelijk is. Lijkt me, als het inderdaad klopt, dat ze dit zouden vermelden. 
Storm in een glas water ?  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het is niet de bedoeling om een line-arry af te breken.
> Bij KV2 roepen ze wel bepaalde dingen héél hard:
> 
> - 2 topjes per kant + downfill + de nodige subs: tot max. 15.000 man (en neen, niet 1500)
> - Systeempje past wel degelijk in een sprinter...ze zijn zo naar Frankfurt M.



jajaajajaja

----------


## All-round Sound

> ach, als je de versterkers erbij in rekent, en de processor, en de crossover...
> 
> zit je bij alle systemen die ik ken rond die prijs..



processor & X-over zit bij mij in 1

maar 
is dit de beruchte besproken kast ? :Confused:   :Confused:  
KV2-Audio EX-10 Active Full Range Module effe meer dan 1700,- excl.



maar je hebt gelijk 
kwalitijd moet worden betaald

en ik stel mijn mening iets bij 
de meeste verglijkbare tops zijn duurder

m.v.g.
Luke 
==========================
ben nog steeds tevreden met mijn labjes, SA's en een custom set  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Freek Fokker

Nee dit is niet de kast.

Het ging om een 2x 12", 2x 10", 2" hoorngeladen kast.
Volgens zeggen was het geheim achter de hoge geluidsdruk de zeer lage vervorming. Dit werd bereikt door de processing niet op 96khz te laten plaatsvinden, maar op 6mhz oid. Ook zou de compressie driver minder dan 1% vervormen.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Deejay1970

In Frankfurt deed de downfill z'n werk wel voor die eerste 20 rijen.
De limiet van 99dB was voor alle merken van toepassing, maar klankmatig sprongen ze er volgens mij op dit geluidsniveau zo al bovenuit.

Maar goed, op papier kan er hierover oneindig gediscussieerd worden.
Hoog tijd dat er eens een echte live demo georganiseerd wordt in BeNeLux, denk ik :-)

Vr.gr.
Mario

----------


## Deejay1970

In hun nieuwe cataloog, helemaal achteraan staan enkele voorbeelden, (van zodra de website upgedate is, zal die ook wel online beschikbaar zijn veronderstel ik), waaronder:

2 x VHD.2.0 top + 1 x downfill VHD1.0 
4 x VHD2.16 dubbele 15" sub
4 x VHD1.21 21" sub
2 x VHD3200 + VHD2000 amps 

Dit per kant, met de vermelding: 'tot 15000' man.
Set zou net onder de  100.000 moeten kunnen duiken.

Ik lees ook maar wat er staat en geloof verder enkel m'n oren. 

Wat ze over hun kleine sets roepen werd 'voor mijn oren' en enkele collega's bevestigd, de EX en ES sets zijn getest en beluisterd en doen wat ze schrijven en roepen.
Nu nog een full-demo van een VHD set zonder limiet op 99dB, maar inzake  klankkwaliteit zat het blijkbaar al goed, maar dat is uiteraard subjectief.

Greetz,
M.

----------


## Hansound

Ik denk eerlijk gezegd dat de importeur in Nederland geen set van 100 000 euro gaat kopen voor een demo.
Misschien één VHD top per kant, daar zou je ook al een aardige indruk van moeten kunnen krijgen.

ES en EX serie zijn in elk geval hun geld goed waard :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## droopya

heb in engeland nu 2 keer mee gewerkt .... kwa klank waardeloos. 1 voordeel het gaat onwijs hard..... en dan bedoel ik ook echt hard ,,, de 10" lagen daar als monitor,,, maar daar heb je dan erg weinig aan...

----------


## sis

> heb in engeland nu 2 keer mee gewerkt .... kwa klank waardeloos. 1 voordeel het gaat onwijs hard..... en dan bedoel ik ook echt hard ,,, de 10" lagen daar als monitor,,, maar daar heb je dan erg weinig aan...



Kan je misschien ook eens omschrijven hoe de klank dan was ?
of misschien jou ervaring iets meer onderbouwen 
ss

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik denk eerlijk gezegd dat de importeur in Nederland geen set van 100 000 euro gaat kopen voor een demo.:



 ah, wat jammer... baal ik nou echt van...

----------


## Hansound

> ah, wat jammer... baal ik nou echt van...



 
Ja? Was je anders komen luisteren ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## TVVL

Gisteren een demo set gekregen van de ES serie.

Set bestond uit:
2x ES1.0 / ES2.5 / 2x Versterker EPAK2500R

Het zonnetje scheen, dus hebben we de set buiten getest.  Alles uitladen, enkele kabels inpluggen en geen 10 minuten later was de set gebruiksklaar.

Snel stopte ik Hotel California in de cd speler en trok de master open.  Ik kon mijn oren niet geloven; de openheid van het geluid, de details, en de kracht die achter het compacte syteem zat.  Waw!

Later de dag had ik enkele collega's erbij gehaald en wat geexperementeerd.  Zo hadden we de topkasten in spiegelbeeld onder elkaar gevlogen tot op een hoogte van 4m met daaronder de 2 subs.

Man, wat een power, op 40m begon het hoog "zijn weg te zoeken", maar er stond ook een redelijke tegenwind...   Even snel de RTA meter erbij gehaald met de roze ruis.  In het laag (50hz) kwam de set wat tekort; wat te wijten was door de 2x15" subs.  KV2 stelt dan ook voor om 2 subs van 18" te combineren met 1 sub van 2x15".  In het hoog 18 -20khz was er ook een tekort, de rest was eigenlijk mooi flat.  Met dit "mono aangesloten" systeem hebben we op 20m toch 107db gehaald, wat niet slecht is voor de compactheid van de set.

Tot slot wil ik nog erbij vertellen dat ik niet wist aan wat ik mij kon verwachten met de demo, maar ik ben aangenaam verrast!

----------


## Deejay1970

En niet onbelangrijk...de prijs van dit compacte setje... !

----------


## Hansound

Had je dan een paaltje tussen de sub en top ?
Stapelen was geen optie lijkt me ? :Confused:

----------


## TVVL

Had er geen paaltje tussen gezet, maar wel een flightcase.  Heb wel gezien dat er een mogelijk is om een tussenpaal met aan de subzijde een M20 schroefdraad is, voor de top is het een standaard 35mm kop.

----------


## GoTMoRe

Als het goed is, heb ik volgende week de gehele week de beschikking over een setje kv2 EX12.

En wat velen niet gedaan zullen hebben, gaat hij even a/b naast de volgende toppen:

LEM Pegasus-112
RCF ART-231
RCF 4PRO-3001
RCF TT22a

Wat ik alvast kan verklappen is dat de kv2 op verena de duurste uit dit rijtje is. (2300,-) En dat hij het zal afleggen tegen de ART-231 volgens mijn leverancier..
Dan komt bij mij het zinnetje 'Way over the top' snel om de hoek  :Wink:  

Ben érg benieuwt..

----------


## Hansound

ART 321 ?   nooit van gehoord. :Confused: 
De Lem kun je net zo goed in de doos laten zitten,   die komt niet in de buurt.
Ook de ART en de 4Pro3001 zullen ver achter blijven.
De TT22a zal aardig in de buurt komen,  :Cool:

----------


## purplehaze

> Als het goed is, heb ik volgende week de gehele week de beschikking over een setje kv2 EX12.
> 
> En wat velen niet gedaan zullen hebben, gaat hij even a/b naast de volgende toppen:
> 
> LEM Pegasus-112
> RCF ART-231
> RCF 4PRO-3001
> RCF TT22a
> 
> ...



Ik ben ook benieuwd naar de bevindingen, maar een a/b met meer serieuzere sets zou ook niet verkeerd zijn.
Nexo, Meyer, RenkusH, d&b, enz.

----------


## Deejay1970

Ben wel benieuwd naar de uitkomst.

Bij een vergelijk in het verleden bij een Nexo minded iemand, gaf de persoon eerlijk toe dat zijn PS15 het moest afleggen tov de EX12.

Maar, smaak, budget en dergelijke blijven een rol spelen in iemand z'n keuze , uiteraard.


Maar altijd leuk, zo'n vergelijk.

----------


## AJB

Konitech Nederland is de importeur van KV2, en ik weet dat ze demo-sets hebben en een aantal (installatie)locaties waar je kunt luisteren. Contactpersoon bij Konitech is Herman Crins.

----------


## Hansound

Sinds Herman de verkoop doet bij Konitech is het allemaal wat vlotter en makkelijker geworden bij de firma.
En inderdaad geeft men nu ook speakers mee om demo's mee te doen.

Filosofie hierachter is dat het product goed genoeg is om zichzelf te verkopen.

----------


## GoTMoRe

> ART 321 ?   nooit van gehoord.
> De Lem kun je net zo goed in de doos laten zitten,   die komt niet in de buurt.
> Ook de ART en de 4Pro3001 zullen ver achter blijven.
> De TT22a zal aardig in de buurt komen,



Moest ook de 312 zijn.. Ik ben zelf ook érg benieuwd. Mogelijkheid om er serieuzere speakers naast te zetten is mogelijk. Maar geen Nexo..

Er komt sowieso naast een setje 6001/2x 8001 4PRO een SoundProjects SP4 systeem te staan.. Hoewel ik dénk dat die laatste het zal afleggen..

(als ik zie hoe gruwelijk de SP15 op zn bek ging naast één enkele 8001..)

Nexo PS15 is een mogelijkheid, maar voor mij niet interesant.. (gezien ik aan het eind van dit jaar een betaalbaar setje wil hebben, en daar valt de PS-15 niet onder..)

Ik ben érg benieuwt wat de uitkomst is, als het goed is staat het setje donderdag a vrijdag met smacht op mij te wachten, en mijn Micheal Bublé, Ozark Henry en Toto cd's :Wink:

----------


## purplehaze

> (als ik zie hoe gruwelijk de SP15 op zn bek ging naast één enkele 8001..)



snap ik: de sp15 is een 15" sub de 8001 een 18incher

Ik ben trouwens wel benieuwd naar de ervaringen KV2-set versus sound projects SP4.

----------


## arie

leg onder de sp4 diamond top dan wel de sp4-15 baskast, dit kan zeker goed klinken alleen moet je het setje niet over de zeik drukken en niet in te grote ruimtes willen laten spelen, groeten arie

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Ik ben trouwens wel benieuwd naar de ervaringen KV2-set versus sound projects SP4.



Helaas is dat niet mogelijk, omdat ik zit met slechts één setje EX12 topkasten.





> leg onder de sp4 diamond top dan wel de sp4-15 baskast, dit kan zeker goed klinken alleen moet je het setje niet over de zeik drukken en niet in te grote ruimtes willen laten spelen, groeten arie



Onder een SP4 set-up versta ik ook een sp4-15 laagkast. 

Om terug te komen op het verhaal van de sp15 die op zn bek ging.. Logisch, was appels met peren vergelijken. Maar dat de spectrumanalyzer als -3db punt 60Hz laat zien.. Terwijl fabrikant 35Hz opgeeft :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

Ik heb momenteel een setje te leen bestaande uit de 2 x ES1.0 top 2 x de ES1.5 sub en 2 x de ES1.8 sub + 2 x de Epak 2500 versterkers.

Heb er al verschillende klusjes mee gedaan, en set tevens aan aantal collega's meegegeven.(serieuze mensen)

Set klinkt over het algemeen goed, 
Heeft rond de 4 k een enorme piek, waardoor de set in het hoog erg agressief klinkt.
Met een beetje Eq-werk klinkt het als een dijk, vooral de geluidsdruk is hoog, en de set blijft ook op hogere volume's erg strak klinken.
Binnen 5 minuten is je band gemixed, met een goede spraakverstaanbaarheid.

Je kunt er toch wel iets meer mensen mee van geluid voorzien dan met vergelijkbare sets.

Subs zijn erg licht, je kan het setje in je eentje stapelen.

Nadelen , de EPAK versterkers zien er niet uit, lijken een soort radiatoren, maar er is nu ook een 19 versie van de versterkers.

De set heeft een eigen uiterlijk, en dat vind je erg mooi of erg lelijk.

Kost wel een paar stuivers maar het kan zich zeker meten met vergelijkbare sets van duurdere merken.

 :Wink:

----------


## purplehaze

> Heeft rond de 4 k een enorme piek, waardoor de set in het hoog erg agressief klinkt.
> Met een beetje Eq-werk klinkt het als een dijk



die enorme 4k-piek vind ik dan weer een jammerlijk uitgangspunt.

Maar goed, noem eens wat naar jouw mening vergelijkbare sets van duurdere merken ?

----------


## Hansound

Afgelopen week een klusje gedaan over een set Turbosound  TQ-445 toppen en dubbel 15 inch subs (type weet ik ff niet)
Erg mooi, maar toch agressiever en minder gedetailleerd dan de KV2.

Heb zelf nog een Martin Blackline set (is wel iets goedkoper) staan H3T top en S218 sub met Ev amps en DBX driverack 260,  prima set klinkt goed gaat lekker hard, maar is minder gedetailleerd en precies dan het KV2.

Axys Source  paar klusjes mee gedaan,  hard werken achter je tafel.

D&B toppen in Lucent theater(niet zelf gemixed maar bezoeker),  erg mooi, maar ik mis toch de spraakverstaanbaarheid als de hele dansgroep tegelijk begint te bléren.

Van het weekend twee salsabands met hun eigen techneut     ben benieuwd hoe het laag het houd,  :EEK!: 

Het is natuurlijk altijd  afhankelijk van je lokatie en akoestiek, maar vooral het sterk gedetailleerde geluid ook op hoge vermogens is een pluspunt van de set.

----------


## sis

> die enorme 4k-piek vind ik dan weer een jammerlijk uitgangspunt.
> 
> Maar goed, noem eens wat naar jouw mening vergelijkbare sets van duurdere merken ?



EAW en andere Amerikaanse merken hebben dat ook , die Amerikanen zijn er zot van, wij Europeanen niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
sis

----------


## dokter dB

> Om terug te komen op het verhaal van de sp15 die op zn bek ging.. Logisch, was appels met peren vergelijken. Maar dat de spectrumanalyzer als -3db punt 60Hz laat zien.. Terwijl fabrikant 35Hz opgeeft



sta er eens bij stil dat de sp15 dus kapot was! of dat je een verkeerde meting hebt gedaan? misschien weet je niet eens hoe je moet meten!
voor een submeting leg je de mic beter op de grond.

----------


## GoTMoRe

> sta er eens bij stil dat de sp15 dus kapot was! of dat je een verkeerde meting hebt gedaan? misschien weet je niet eens hoe je moet meten!
> voor een submeting leg je de mic beter op de grond.



Ik zou het niet weten nee.. Heb de meting ook niet gedaan.

Gekke was dat als we enkel de meetmic verplaatsten van sub, de 40Hz bij de 8001 wel aangegeven werd. 

Hadden 2stuks bij ons, dus ook beide gemeten, dacht eerst ook dat er één kapot was. Was echter niet het geval.. Helaas..

Ik daag je hierbij uit om ook eens de spectrumanalyzer voor deze sub te zetten :Wink:

----------


## purplehaze

Nou is het wachten dan nog ff op het vergelijk tussen de rcf 8001 en de KV2 sub. Waar ga je mee vergelijken de ex2.2 of de ex2.5?

----------


## ears

In maart een setje ES1.0 en ES2.5 in demo gehad. Gebruikt op twee events. Wij gebruiken zelf JBL (oude sps-serie), DvDosc, Arcs, C7, PS15... Dus kunnen beetje vergelijken zowel groot of klein. Onze bevindingen:

1. Zonder twijfel gaat de set luid, maar de klank klinkt behoorlijk hard. Is geen probleem, we kunnen werken met een eq, is kwestie van smaak. 

2. Zaal was 20m breed, 35m diep, (rond de 500 mensen aanwezig) en het schuivertje stond halverwege:-). De specs kloppen dus wel, alleen afhankelijk van het soort event.

3. De set is snel op te zetten, ook door minder ervaren mensen. (wel verstandig plaatsen, maar dat geldt voor elke klankset)

4. prijs valt goed mee, zeker nu ze in België beetje druk zetten om te verkopen. M-pro is de nieuwe verdeler en de vriendelijke mensen doen echt hun best, hebben demo vrij snel en makkelijk gekregen.

5. niet alleen goed nieuws: ik heb de indruk dat de set een beetje kunstmatig klinkt, misschien komt dat door het teveel aan hoog, en iets te weinig laag... De sub met 2x 15" geeft vrij veel druk, maar gaat niet laag genoeg, een dubbele 18" extra bij deze set per kant zou zeker niet slecht zijn. Topjes kunnen dat zeker aan. Er zit trouwens een (regelbare?) sub-out op de epak (rack-formaat) Sowieso moet je altijd eenbeetje wennen aan een set. Moest eerst niets hebben van DvDosc, nu willen we niks lievers....

6. Opnieuw smaak: het setje ziet er niet echt Rock'n'roll uit. Ziet er vooral plastiekerig (goedkoop) uit, en dat is spijtig, want klinkt toch veel beter dan het uiterlijk doet vermoeden. Een saai kastje met voledige grill en mousse zou veel serieuzer bekeken worden.

7. Onze redenen om het (nu) niet te kopen: 
-is vrij onbekend en daardoor weinig bemind, dus geen extra troef voor technische fiches. 
-voor hele kleine jobs is het niet echt oorvriendelijk (jeugdhuizen, kleine zaaltjes, hoorn snijdt echt in je oor) Klinkt eigenlijk pas echt beter als je  wat luider kan spelen en luisteren op een afstand. Terwijl we eigenlijk iets zoeken dat vrij multifunctioneel is.

Dit is echt geen slechte set en je kan er vrij veel mee doen. Het is pro materiaal en mag gerust naast de grote merken staan. We zijn zelf vrij sceptisch geweest, maar de set doet wat het moet doen, maar dan luider dan we verwacht hadden.
Kwa klank zou ik liever 3 arcen per kant hebben, kwa prijs en transportgemak niet :-) (Arcen zijn trouwens ook niet zo multifunctioneel, voor kleine jobs moet je toch minstens 3 toppen per kant hebben, enkel voor de spreiding..)

Voor jobs met veel meer publiek is er meestal wel genoeg budget voor gekender materiaal, daardoor denk ik dat KV2 audio het ook moeilijk zal hebben om door te breken, maar slecht is het dus zeker niet. Mochten er mensen zijn die vernemen dat er een VHD-set voluit te horen zal zijn, dan willen we er wel bij zijn, dus graag seintje vooraf!

----------


## Hansound

Eerste demo van VHD was afgelopen 23 juni
Daar waren collega's  ook iets met paars in hun naam die waren erg onder de indruk van het VHD.
Helaas zelf nog niet gehoord, maar er komen meer demo's,  hopelijk niet op een zaterdag, maar op een doordeweeksedag.

Als het VHD het net zo goed doet als de ES serie dan is het zeker te overwegen dit aan te schaffen voor de grotere klussen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TVVL

Vandaag overgegaan tot bestelling van een dubbele set ES.

KV2 heeft mij zeker overtuigd, en ik denk prijs/kwaliteit dat ik niet alleen ben!

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Nou is het wachten dan nog ff op het vergelijk tussen de rcf 8001 en de KV2 sub. Waar ga je mee vergelijken de ex2.2 of de ex2.5?



Helaas heb ik enkel de beschikking over één setje EX12 toppen.. En zullen ze ergens volgende week er voor me staan. Waar ik naaruitkijk is de a/b met een RCF TT22a. 

Deze hele week al met een 4PRO 6001 kunnen spelen.. érg onder de indruk. Érg nieuwschierig naar de a/b morgen met een SoundProjects SP4 systeem. (natuurlijk wel 2 8001's per kant met 1 6001, SP4 topje, een een SP4-15 basje)

Jullie horen het wel..

----------


## wimbru

Ik vind dat die serie van KV2 het ideale antwoord is om de CO2 footprint te verlagen: Minder luidsprekers nodig om dezelfde voordelen als een line-array te hebben; dus minder grote vrachtwagens nodig, dus minder CO2-uitstoot. En ook de versterkers verstoken minder want deze worden bijna niet warm!. Zowel de versterkers als de luidsprekers hebben een zeer hoog rendement.

Een systeem voor 3000 toeschouwers kan zo in een lichte vrachtwagen van 12 kubieke meter! En wellicht is een stopcontact van 16A al voldoende voor dezelfde mensenmassa!

We kunnen nog verder gaan: .... dus minder koperproductie voor zware voedingskabels en minder ijzerproductie voor constructie van de vrachtwagens en... en ....

Straks worden er op de festivals nog labels uitgereikt voor installaties met een "gunstige CO2-footprint". Benieuwd wie er éne verdient voor "meest ongunstige..." ... misschien wel die reeks concerten van Al Gore?

----------


## Hansound

Nou ik heb inmiddels een aantal klussen met een EX set gedaan,  maar die versterkers worden toch behoorlijk warm.
Op zich wel een lekker compacte set maar het gaat zo gruwelijk hard,  dat is echt niet milieuvriendelijk..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

lees net op de site dat ze de grens leggen bij 1% THD, (=-40dB) ..

mag ik daar ff een factor 100 onder gaan zitten?? 0,01 %THD lijkt me iets geiler

----------


## Deejay1970

In hun specs geven ze voor al hun producten < 0,05% op...die 1% heb ik niet gevonden...tenzij in een stukje uitleg over harmonische vervorming.

Falco TT, heeft onlangs als eerste verhuurbedrijf in België een dubbele KV2 set met ES1.0, ES25 en ES18 en E-Rack 2500's aangekocht, en dit na vergelijkende tests met toch wel enkele (duurdere) sets van gevestigde merken.

Hun eerste 'live' ervaringen en reacties waren alvast uiterst positief.
Hopelijk snel wat nieuws van hen hierover te lezen.

M.

----------


## Gast1401081

> lees net op de site dat ze de grens leggen bij 1% THD, (=-40dB) ..
> 
> mag ik daar ff een factor 100 onder gaan zitten?? 0,01 %THD lijkt me iets geiler







> tenzij in een stukje uitleg over harmonische vervorming.
> 
> .



thd = harmonische vervorming

enne , versterkerracks? wat enorm jaren 90...

----------


## Musicant

Ik vind het prachtsystemen voor al voor koortjes.
Wij mixen er de laatste 2 jaar de Leidsche sleuteltjes mee
af.
Eigenleijk geen klagen en erg tevreden.
Je kunt ze ook niet opblazen want er zit een hele goede limiter in.
Ga je te ver dan vallen ze gewoon uit.

----------


## Deejay1970

Goh...'geile THD' en '90 looks'...wat moet ik daar nog aan toevoegen?

Greetz,
M.

----------


## TVVL

Zoals Deejay1970 al reeds meldde, zijn wij de eerste met een dubbele set ES in verhuur. Gisteren de set gebruikt voor Nieuwpoort Zingt, waar ongeveer 2500man aanwezig was...

Enkele foto's: Fotoalbum - Nieuwpoort Zingt - Nieuwpoort aan zee

Wat stond er:

*FOH*
4x ES1.0
4x ES1.8
2x ES2.5
4x ERack 2500R

*Delay op 35m*
2x ES1.0
2x ES2.5
2x ERack 2500R

----------


## wimbru

Was er ook... loeiend hard maar zeer zuiver!

----------


## Gast1401081

Sja, we gaan weer met delay-stacks werken.. die tijd hadden we toch wel een beetje gehad, dacht ik...
Het nadeel van de delaystack is dat, als je niet in een rechte lijn  tussen de torens staat, je beide systemen op verschillende tijdstippen binnenkrijgt. Met een kamfilter als gevolg.

----------


## TVVL

Verklaar u nader, want ik zie geen nadeel aan een delay stack.

Gr, Thijs

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het nadeel van de delaystack is dat, als je niet in een rechte lijn  tussen de torens staat, je beide systemen op verschillende tijdstippen binnenkrijgt. Met een kamfilter als gevolg.




als je de delaystack precies tussen jou en de maintower hebt staan komt, na t secuur inregelen, het geluid van de delay precies tegelijk aan met dat van de maintoren. 
Ga je zes meter naar rechts of links dan komt er dus een 2tal hoeken., eentje met de delay, en eentje met de maintoren. Nu komt het geluid al niet meer tegelijk binnen, maar staan ze voor bepaalde frequenties uit fase, en die doven dan ook perfect uit. Er vallen gaten in je frequentiespectrum van jewelste. 

Weg sound, en een raar geluid tot gevolg. Dit heet Kamfilter. Per definitie het gevolg van een delay-stack.

----------


## SPS

> als je de delaystack precies tussen jou en de maintower hebt staan komt, na t secuur inregelen, het geluid van de delay precies tegelijk aan met dat van de maintoren. 
> Ga je zes meter naar rechts of links dan komt er dus een 2tal hoeken., eentje met de delay, en eentje met de maintoren. Nu komt het geluid al niet meer tegelijk binnen, maar staan ze voor bepaalde frequenties uit fase, en die doven dan ook perfect uit. Er vallen gaten in je frequentiespectrum van jewelste. 
> 
> Weg sound, en een raar geluid tot gevolg. Dit heet Kamfilter. Per definitie het gevolg van een delay-stack.



Als het main-pa even hard klinkt als de delay heb je gelijk. Maar dan is de Delaystack overbodig.
Je mag aannemen, dat het niveau van de mainstack -binnen het luistegebied van de delay- zeker 6 dB lager ligt dan de delaystack zelf. Beperkt je kamfilterwerking aanmerkelijk hoor!

Paul.

----------


## Gast1401081

op die metersnschuin van de lijn af is t juist de bedoeling dat t even hard klinkt, dus die -6 dB haal je duidelijk niet. verkeerde aanname

----------


## sjoerd

> Sja, we gaan weer met delay-stacks werken.. die tijd hadden we toch wel een beetje gehad, dacht ik...
> Het nadeel van de delaystack is dat, als je niet in een rechte lijn tussen de torens staat, je beide systemen op verschillende tijdstippen binnenkrijgt. Met een kamfilter als gevolg.



Kan best zijn maar waarom zie je dan zo vaak delay stacks? De keuze is dan geen geluid of de nadelen van een delay. Dan lijkt het me vrij makkelijk toch? Zelf met line-arrays kom je op de grote evenementen altijd
delay stacks tegen, zeker buiten.

wel redelijk off-topic eigenlijk...

----------


## Hansound

Ik heb de Es serie nu een aantal klussen mee gehad. 2 x ES1.0  2 x ES1.5  2 x ES1.8 en twee Epak 2500's.
Van een coverbandje in een zalencentrum met 400 bezoekers,tot een 10 mans salsa band op een plein met 700 man er voor. absoluut een fijne set om mee te werken.

Set is ook een aantal dagen bij collega bedrijven on the road geweest.
Tot nu toe alleen positieve reacties. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Deejay1970

Sinds enkele weken hebben wij nu ook de EX6 in huis. Kastje wordt echt goed onthaald door iedereen die er al even heeft mee kunnen testen.

EX6 The Ultimate Compact Active System - KV2 Audio

Compact, actief, leuk voor monitoring, AV-presentaties of zelfs een kleine discobar, in combinatie met één of 2 subjes zoals de KX1.2 of EX2.2...
Prijs/kwaliteit valt echt goed mee.

Greetz,
M.

----------

